# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Urime per ditlindjen deni_boy !!

## El_Culpable_

U bofsh 100 vjec deno! 
Ishalla te plotesohen gjitha deshirat qe ke per te thone kur te fikesh qirinjt  :perqeshje: ..

----------


## B@Ne

Dhe 100 , gjithe te mirat  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## REJDI

edhe 100 deno kalofsh sa me bukur lale...respekte REJDI

----------


## stern

*

Deni
U befsh 100 vjec

*

----------


## Maqoz1

*Urime Deniiiiii edhe 100 pranvera te tjera vlla ))*

----------


## Linda5

Edhe 100 deni_ boy :buzeqeshje:

----------

